# Trcn1



## mixa (26 Apr 2012)

Hi 
I am filling out form to cancel tax registration, I was a sole trader (no VAT).

On the trcn1 form it says -assets and equipment: state how disposed of if on hand give details and state current value, the only things i purchased for the business was dell workstation, tablet, and computer software . I have not sold any of those assets. I could establish prices for computer and peripherals and put it into TRCN1 form I have no idea how to tackle software, because it cannot be resell. Everything was bought in 2009/2010.

thanks for any help
Tomek


----------



## WindUp (26 Apr 2012)

Did you expense these items or claim capital allowances on them?


----------



## mixa (26 Apr 2012)

Yes


----------



## WindUp (26 Apr 2012)

which?   expense or capital allowances?

if they are small value, id be inclined to just put in "no assets"


----------



## mixa (27 Apr 2012)

Capital allowances, it cost me around 10.000 Euros in two years. I see that the row with depreciation is filled in 11E form and I was trying to contact person who did the taxes for me for two years but without success.
Thank you for your help WindUp


----------



## mixa (23 May 2012)

Anybody? I would appreciate any help..


----------



## mandelbrot (23 May 2012)

mixa said:


> Anybody? I would appreciate any help..


 
You could try calling in to the customer service desk at your tax office and they might be able to help you fill in the form.

What Windup was asking you was whether the 10k you spent on workstation etc... was claimed as day-to-day expenses, or were the items treated as Fixed Assets and capital allowances claimed (in this case the 10k would be claimed not all at once but over 8 years @ 1,250 each year).


----------



## mixa (23 May 2012)

Thank you mandelbrot. Most of it was fixed assets. I will be able to find current hardware prices so but I guess I will contact tax office for some clarification on software I bought.
Thank you!


----------

